# Returning to Canada



## Thornton (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm living in the U.s and have done most of my life but I am a Canadian citizen and hold a greencard as a permanent resident here, in the U.S. I've been trying to find out what paper work is needed to move to canada, more specifically Vancouver and the time it would take to get that information processed. I plan on moving there this summer.

I'd appreciate any help or advice.
Thanks

Thornton


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a Canadian citizen, would you have to process any paperwork to move back? Assuming that your move was permanent (or at least a change of residence), you'd be expected to turn in your green card when you go. (But at least that would get you off the hook for any further US tax returns - there's an exit tax return, I think, that you'd have to file.)
Chyeers,
Bev


----------



## Thornton (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for responding.

There must be some kind of formality I have to undergo though I would think. I can't just call them up an say, "Hey I'm comming back." I just have no clue how to go about this and who I need to contact to gt the ball rolling...

Thornton


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Try your local Canadian consulate. They ought to have some sort of information for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MWN (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Thornton,

Provided that you have your Canadian Passport you should have no problems returning. I lived overseas for many years and returned to live in Vancouver on 2 occassions...no problems whatsoever provided that you have your Canadian passport on entry (as a Canadian citizen with a Canadian passport you are entitled to return to Canada to live and work at anytime without advance notification). If you don't currently hold a Canadian Passport then I would suggest applying for one asap via the Canadian Consulate. If you don't currently have a Social Insurance Number (SIN) for Canada you will need to apply for that in order to work in Canada (a SIN number is also important to have when applying for credit and a number of other things). I'm not sure if you can apply for a SIN from outside of the country but the Consulate should be able to point you in the right direction. If you are unable to apply from outside of the country then apply as soon as you arrive. When you arrive in BC you'll also want to apply for BC Medical coverage as soon as possible...there is typically a 3 month delay before you are covered so it is best to ensure that you have some form of coverage during that period. In regards to your drivers license you'll be able to drive on an out of Province license for a period of 90 days...so it's best to apply for a BC drivers license once you are settled. Good luck with the move. You'll be in Vancouver in time for the Olympics so it's an exciting time to move there. It's a great city! Cheers. Mark



Thornton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm living in the U.s and have done most of my life but I am a Canadian citizen and hold a greencard as a permanent resident here, in the U.S. I've been trying to find out what paper work is needed to move to canada, more specifically Vancouver and the time it would take to get that information processed. I plan on moving there this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## shipra (Aug 6, 2009)

I will suggest you must consult your local consultants


----------

